# 68 GTO Dash Tachometer



## tom miller (Mar 3, 2013)

I am going to replace the rally clock with a tachometer in my 68 Goat. Can anyone please give me the correct original part number for the tach? I have found an original tach with the number 6468834 ink stamped on the back. Is this correct? What are the subtle differences in tach's from 1968 - 1972. It seems tach's from those years will interchange but are they identical? If I can not find the correct original tach, does anyone have an opinion on the quality of reproduction tachs like the ones from Performance Years.
Thanks for the help.
Tom


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Tom
I am restoring my 68 and I am installing a hood tach. I would love to replace my dash tach with a rally clock. Would you like to trade my tach for the clock?

It was working before I took the car apart.

Lance


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*69 Tach location*

Does anyone know where to put the hood tach on my (drivers side I know):confusedhood? adding a Tach. 

What tool is best for punching a hole through?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

You can get a template from PY or Ames. Otherwise do a Google search and look for a common measurement. Your gonna want to use a good hole saw bit, I think the hole is 2.5" or something close.


----------

